
Netflix's '3%' Turns the Google Job Interview into a Dystopian Nightmare - walterbell
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/netflix-3-percent-review
======
kod
Am I the only one who thought this was going to be about the actual interview
process for Netflix's engineering team?

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
Nope.

------
GlickWick
This feels a bit clickbaity. As far as I can tell nobody really interviews in
this fashion anymore.

The actual content makes it seem like an interesting show akin to Black
Mirror.

------
geooooooooobox
And here I was thinking, damn if the interviews weren't hard enough .. well
good to know they haven't stepped up a whole three notches

~~~
j1vms
> And here I was thinking, damn if the interviews weren't hard enough .. well
> good to know they haven't stepped up a whole three notches

Ah yes, interviewing in tech, from what I hear: ten times harder than
interviewing for a C-suite management role at the same company... with no more
than a tenth of the effective pay.

Edit: Supply and demand of course.

------
kahrkunne
The article just makes the series feel like an anti-capitalist propaganda
vehicle (which it might very well be, I haven't seen it). The title is also
misleading - the article never mentions Google

------
hashberry
At least they can become the 3% based on innate intelligence and talent. With
tech interviews, you need to come pre-packaged with experience and skill, like
those "entry level" positions that want 3-4 years of experience across
multiple technologies.

------
baccheion
It's arbitrary and seemingly (because it's biased) random who passes Google's
interviews. Maybe it's not as bad now, I wouldn't know, but even as recently
as a few years ago, it was almost as though they decided who to hire before
interviews even began.

